# Cotton Bacon Prime or Royal Wicks



## Steyn777 (27/2/18)

I will be in the Johannesburg South and West region tomorrow. Anyone nearby have cotton bacon prime or royal wicks on stock?


----------



## Adephi (27/2/18)

Been to a few shops in Centurion that got CB Prime in but not loaded on the websites yet. Maybe give Vape Cartel in Alberton a ring.


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

Thanks


Adephi said:


> Been to a few shops in Centurion that got CB Prime in but not loaded on the websites yet. Maybe give Vape Cartel in Alberton a ring.


Thanks a million, will give them a ring.


----------



## Cornelius (28/2/18)

I bought both over the weekend from Vape Odyssey in Horison view


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> I bought both over the weekend from Vape Odyssey in Horison view


That is brilliant info. I am going past horizon view!! Tanks @Cornelius


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (28/2/18)

I saw at VapeRite in Bedford on Sunday. Maybe check with them too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

Nexo.Suicide said:


> I saw at VapeRite in Bedford on Sunday. Maybe check with them too?



Thanks @Nexo.Suicide , found it, wicked it, loving it.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

@Random_Sheep


----------

